# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الثانية لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة #Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 


طلاب الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق للعام الجامعي 2021-2022

أرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الثانية في مادتنا Criminology

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Y8YzrfXS4

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

 :S22:

----------

